#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-25
<oscalation> hello
<holstein> oscalation: hey
<holstein> welcome to the channel :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-27
<akgraner> holstein, will you and internalkernel be around after 11am tomorrow
<akgraner> I have to be in Asheville in the morning
<akgraner> but will be finished with my appt at 11am
<internalkernel> I can work it out to be available around then, dropping the little one at preschool at 9ish...
<internalkernel> how did american idol go?
<axisofentropy_> I miss Asheville
<akgraner> Becca and a ton of others we awesome - but the 1st round judges said no
<akgraner> she sang and Dirty Man (Joss Stone), Back Back Train (Aerosmith), and Lips of an Angel (Hinder)
<holstein> axisofentropy_: :/
<holstein> akgraner: i can make time
<akgraner> they didn't even know those songs - they wanted more contemporary songs
<akgraner> :-/
<akgraner> they had her sing more songs than anyone in her group
<akgraner> they like her voice but I think they were looking for the bubble gum upbeat pop stuff
<akgraner> (which of course she hates)
<holstein> well, its not a singing, or talent contest
<internalkernel> no... american idol has nothing to do with talent.
<internalkernel> that's cool they made her sing a bunch though, they were trying to fit her...
<holstein> yeah, they obviously recognized the skillz :)
<internalkernel> totally... so akgraner where and what time were you thinking tomorrow? Ill be aiming for breakfast/coffee about that time... what's your suggestion holstein?
<akgraner> just tell me where to meet you all
<akgraner> I'll be coming from VA off Tunnel Road
<akgraner> Mall? Barnes and Noble?
<akgraner> so holstein if you know where an 15 soon to 16 blues singer can fit in let me know
<akgraner> it's manager and demo CD time now
<oscalation> anyone around the charlotte nc area
<BugeyeD> we have a few from that area here, don't remember who though. i'm in winston.
<oscalation> im near charlotte, interested in joining a local team possibly for monthly meet ups, im interested in filing and triaging bugs
<oscalation> and getting into dev and programming, i wana learn python
<holstein> akgraner: theres a jam up here i think its thursday nite
<holstein> peggy ratuse hosts it
<holstein> oscalation: im over in asheville, but if you want to join the WNClug mailing list, feel free
<holstein> might be some events worth driving for
<holstein> wnclug.info
<holstein> http://wnclug.info
<akgraner> holstein, cool thanks
<holstein> akgraner: i can get more proactive if you want
<holstein> peggy is cool
<holstein> we dont play together often, but i could call/email or whatever
<BugeyeD> i tend to drive (from winston) to the triangle for stuff. there's just not much in place here in the triad. there was a conversation months ago about reviving the charlotte area, but i didn't pay much attention because it's not close to me either.
<BugeyeD> oscalation: ^
<akgraner> let's talk tomorrow...I'll get becca to record something for you
<holstein> cool
<BugeyeD> seems like tronx was in charlotte, but i haven't seen him on here lately
<holstein> yeah, he moved back :/
<holstein> job changed
<BugeyeD> as in back out-of-state?
<holstein> you can find him in #ubuntu-beginners-team though
<holstein> yeah, back to chicago
<BugeyeD> i think he was the pen tester.
<akgraner> I think we can do something for global jam - even if it's just cleaning up wiki's online for the weekend
<akgraner> that's a start
<akgraner> and who ever can meet in a local place can do so as well
<akgraner> nothing complicated
<holstein> akgraner: i agree
<holstein> maybe charlotte?
<holstein> its kind of in the middle-ish
<akgraner> everything is an hour from me so just let me know where to be and I'll be there
<holstein> no need for 4 of us to drive 4 hours though if its just going to be us
<akgraner> ha that's true enough
<akgraner> when Asheville will work for us as well
<mhall119> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> akgraner: just leaving the house, but wanted to know if you wanted to try ReadFeeder
<akgraner> I do...can you ping me a little later ?
<mhall119> sure
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-28
<mhall119> akgraner: I'm calling it a night, sorry I didn't get back to you, will you be around tomorrow?
<akgraner> yep sure will
<akgraner> no worries
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-29
<billfarrow> what would we need to host a local Global Jam workshop in the Triangle ?
<holstein> billfarrow: not much really
<holstein> we (akgraner internalkernel and i) were talking about doing one more online anyways
<holstein> just say when, and let the where's be local
<holstein> send out emails about where you are doing it, and then try and check in here :)
<holstein> anyways... you really just need a place with internet, and some folks to come
<billfarrow> yeah, I don't want to drive 3hrs to Charlotte, but I would like more face to face colaboration
<holstein> where are you?
<billfarrow> Nivex: do you want to do some Global Jam together ?
<holstein> we are hosting something in asheville for sure
<billfarrow> holstein: Raleigh
<holstein> i say, pick a place, and send it out on the list
<holstein> someone will probably come
<billfarrow> I think we could russle something up here.  I have no idea what we would do, but get enough smart people in a room and something good should happen
<holstein> well, you just check in on here, and we can make sure we are not doubling our efforts
<holstein> we'll probably try and fix wikis
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-07-28
<holstein> !
<holstein> !bot
<lubotu1> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-us-nc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Nivex> !8ball
<Nivex> :(
#ubuntu-us-nc 2017-07-30
<tsarompy> t;hinkin bout them beans
